
Ask HN: Cheap Linux VM hosting for running small personal cron jobs? - mikeschmatz
Need something cheap (&lt; $20&#x2F;month?) to upload some code and schedule cron jobs. Any recommendations?
======
jenkstom
Digital Ocean and Linode are good services. Scaleway started with ARM servers
but now offers x86-based servers at a very low price point. Unlimited
bandwidth too. I've also used vultr.com. As @eulid55 says, lowendbox.com is a
good resource, but some would consider offerings there a bit TOO low-end. Your
mileage may vary.

Others that come to mind are OVH and online.net. If you really just need shell
access, sdf.org is a possibility.

------
eulid55
Try [https://lowendbox.com/](https://lowendbox.com/)

------
romanovcode
At vultr.com you can get $2.5 VPS. Pretty cheap.

------
wmf
GCE has a free tier.

